
TikTok ‘Is Getting Facial Recognition’ for China, Official Warns Americans - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/07/15/tiktok-trump-warning-facial-recognition-data-sends-china-ban/#6921d0e82dea
======
hkmaxpro
Facial recognition in Douyin (Chinese version of Tiktok) is real: a livestream
was interrupted after a “foreigner” appeared for a minute
[https://twitter.com/JoshuaDummer/status/1280877750245453828](https://twitter.com/JoshuaDummer/status/1280877750245453828)

